# Garlic suggestions?



## Zwiefel (Jun 2, 2014)

I've got about 30 heads of garlic from the neighbor's garden sitting in my kitchen......looking for ideas on what to do with them. I could put them in the Sous Vide bath like MuchoBocho suggested in my thread on garlic confit. But i was also thinking about black garlic...and someone suggested Lacto-fermented garlic...not sure if that's the same as the black garlic....


any suggestions? including technique/proportions/etc.?


----------



## Anton (Jun 2, 2014)

I freeze about 5 fresh heads and use them over 3-4 months

Also, I boil some for 2 min in apple cider vinegar with a teaspoon of sugar and tsp of salt, dry and store in olive oil and thyme for 2-3 months


----------



## jsjs103121 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickled garlic with soy sauce maybe? Something like this. 
Nothing fancy but it's easy to make and even kids like them (well, at least my kids) coz they are sweet and sour.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 2, 2014)

I love roasted garlic enough to always spread some on bread/toast. But if you've got 30 heads that's too much to keep in the refrigerator (e.g., covered in oil) without botulism, so I suppose you'd have to freeze it.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 2, 2014)

Mmmmmm goey toasted garlic. Have every Sunday with roast. Workmates love it Monday morning!


----------



## panda (Jun 3, 2014)

+1 pickled in soy sauce


----------



## citizenY (Jun 30, 2014)

4 heads can make a nice little jar of confit.


----------



## JMJones (Jun 30, 2014)

Anton said:


> I freeze about 5 fresh heads and use them over 3-4 months
> 
> Also, I boil some for 2 min in apple cider vinegar with a teaspoon of sugar and tsp of salt, dry and store in olive oil and thyme for 2-3 months



Is that possibly a safety issue with botulism or does the two minute boil mitigate the risk?


----------



## nerologic (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking into making black/fermented garlic a few months ago, I got the sense that black garlic didn't make sense for me to make. It takes a long time with controlled humidity and temperature, which I can do in my dehydrator with an additional moisture source, but it would take something like a month to get nice garlic. Don't want it tied up with one thing that long, plus I think it would use more electricity than I'd save on a batch. Plus I'm sure I'd screw it up the first few times.

I'd be interested if others have given it a whack, though. I'm sure someone's had some clever insights into the process.

This guy has a rig, but it's pretty involved:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Fermented-Garlic-Black-Garlic/


----------



## larrybard (Jun 30, 2014)

JMJones said:


> Is that possibly a safety issue with botulism or does the two minute boil mitigate the risk?



Seems like it's still a safety issue unless you add sufficient microbial inhibitors or acidifying agents such as phosphoric or citric acid. See, e.g., http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/09340.html


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 1, 2014)

mmm..

40 cloves and chicken!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 1, 2014)

I say just make some infused EVOO and save it for cooking with who doesn't love a little garlic in ALL your cooking?


----------



## apathetic (Jul 2, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I say just make some infused EVOO and save it for cooking with who doesn't love a little garlic in ALL your cooking?



Not to hijack the thread but do you have a good link that shows how to infuse EVOO with garlic?


----------



## jai (Jul 2, 2014)

Im sure there are other ways of infusing oil but the way I do it is just warm it a tiny bit add ingrediants and really slowly heat it up let it infuse until required strength is achieved. Strain through oil filter and done.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 2, 2014)

was just about to say that just slowly warm it for a while maybe 1/2 hr 45 mins, just don't let it boil, longer more flavor, strain that's all


----------



## apathetic (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks! Will give that a shot


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2014)

In descending order of my favorite things to do, because I also grow garlic and use it constantly.

1. Replant! Break apart the bulbs and remove the dry skin (save the dry skin and scraps for fertilizer) soak the cloves until you see new roots then bury them in a compost/worm casting/dirt mix 3:1:2, about 1" down and 3" apart. Then you can harvest the green sprouts constantly using them like chives.

2. Roasted Garlic Ghee. Ghee is a saturated butter by slowly being cooked for a long period. Take about 10-20 bulbs and 2-5lbs of butter and roast it in a Dutch oven, or whatever is similar. (330* for about an hour but i like to go by smell) When it's done, let it set then strain out the cloves and save the butter in a sterile mason jar, it should reduced significantly. Which leads me to my no. 3

3. Roasted Garlic Spread. Saved from the no.2, them into a jar and store it in the fridge. Use it on bread, steaks, batters and crumbles, pie, whenever and wherever.

4. Juice Me Baby! Vitamix, juicer, processor, whatever you need to get it done. I use it like a pickle juice: sandwiches, and aromatic affect.

5. Hang'em high. Thread some yarn through the top skin of the bulb and hang them off a cabinet hinge, wrap a paper bag around them so you don't activate it's regrowing processes. 

That is what I usually do but you can also try pickling them, making black garlic sounded awesome, or infusing it into olive oil. However, keep in mind freezing them will make them last and significantly reduce the potency.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 5, 2014)

Good ideas!



DDPslice said:


> In descending order of my favorite things to do, because I also grow garlic and use it constantly.
> 
> 1. Replant! Break apart the bulbs and remove the dry skin (save the dry skin and scraps for fertilizer) soak the cloves until you see new roots then bury them in a compost/worm casting/dirt mix 3:1:2, about 1" down and 3" apart. Then you can harvest the green sprouts constantly using them like chives.
> 
> ...


----------

